# masło maślane..



## Włoskipolak 72

Dziś   znalazłem  bardzo interesujący artykuł  który Wam polecam !! 

Pleonazm zalicza się do błędów stylistycznych i logicznych. Oto zebrane przez nas popularne pleonazmy:


*banalnie proste* – już samo „banalnie” oznacza ‘bardzo łatwo’. Wystarczy powiedzieć, że coś jest proste. Po prostu.
*pełny komplet* – skoro mamy komplet, to znaczy, że niczego nie brakuje i zestaw stanowi całość.
*akwen wodny* – a czy ktoś widział akwen piaskowy? Słowo „akwen” ma związek z _aqua_, czyli z wodą w języku łacińskim.
*cofać się do tyłu*,* cofać się wstecz* – chcielibyśmy zobaczyć cofnięcie się do przodu. To byłoby z pewnością spektakularne (chyba tylko Michael Jackson tak potrafił…).
 *spadać w dół* – to oczywiście podstawowe prawo grawitacji. Nie obowiązuje poza planetą *Ziemią*. 

Pleonazm, czyli masło maślane. Cofasz się zawsze do tyłu, a spadasz tylko w dół


----------



## zaffy

Tak, słyszałem o tym. Ale ja i tak sobie tak mówię i mam tę poprawność gdzieś. My mamy jakiegoś hopla na punkcie poprawności. Ostatnio powiedziałem "tylko i wyłącznie" i od razu znalazł się ktoś kto mnie poprawił.


----------



## uszanka

Nie no mówmy sobie byle jak, po co nam poprawność? Niechlujstwo górą!


----------



## zaffy

uszanka said:


> Nie no mówmy sobie byle jak, po co nam poprawność? Niechlujstwo górą!



To jest dokładnie to co powiedziałem wyżej. Mamy hopla na punkcie poprawności, a nawet hiper-poprawności. W angielskim nie ma tego problemu i za to cenię ten język.  U nas od razu poprawni patrzą krzywo na niepoprawnych.  U nas powiesz coś niby źle, niby nielogicznie, to zaraz cię poprawiają, wyśmiewają itd.   Powiem "tylko i wyłącznie" i od razu niechlujstwo.


----------



## uszanka

Zaffy, a wiesz co to sarkazm?


----------



## zaffy

Ok, nie odczytałem.


----------



## jazyk

zaffy said:


> W angielskim nie ma tego problemu i za to cenię ten język.


Dlaczego myślisz, że w języku angielskim się pojawiło wyrażenie grammar nazi?


----------



## uszanka

zaffy said:


> Ok, nie odczytałem.



Przeglądając forum (nie tylko polskie) odnoszę wrażenie, że ludzie pytają tu o poprawność językową właśnie. Jest ważna, bo świadczy o kulturze człowieka, bo dzięki poprawności możemy być pewni, że precyzyjnie wyrazimy swoje myśli, że zostaniemy dobrze zrozumiani, że stworzymy coś pięknego/miłego/ciekawego, co pobudzi wyobraźnię osób czytających nasze słowa. 
Ale to ja tak myślę, a każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania.


----------



## uszanka

jazyk said:


> Dlaczego myślisz, że w języku angielskim się pojawiło wyrażenie grammar nazi?


Jako 'grammar nazi' nie mogę się powstrzymać, żeby Cię nie poprawić. Wybacz. 

Myślisz, że dlaczego w języku angielskim pojawiło się wyrażenie grammar nazi?


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Ja po prostu niedawno odkryłem to forum i jest świetne .., dla mnie to jest też ważne aby nie zapomnieć  mojego pięknego języka ojczystego ..!
Po 25 latch pobytu za granicą ..., czasami mam ''zaniki pamięci'' ....!


----------

